# Automatic braking on truck



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

If I'm getting a truck to tow my trailer, I'm thinking I don't want automatic braking (front collision avoidance), right? Because the truck doesn't know it's pulling a trailer, and it could cause a jacknife?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_If the truck is that advanced shouldn't it recognize the weight transfer and load of the trailer towed?  _
When towing a trailer, if your trailer brakes function properly they function as a team effort to aid and assist with the handling of the trailer...

I watch the ads on TV for the trucks that can back a trailer down a boat launch ramp for those who "can't" so why would they not recognize the trailer is back there when doing normal or emergent braking of the vehicles...
I_ don't_ know much about the newest features on the newest trucks, but if it has a feature on the truck to reduce jack-knife...to me that is not a bad idea that must have been tried and proved to work or it would not be on so many manufacturers vehicles as it seems to be pretty common a feature now.

If you are asking do you want ABS..._*absolutely, **yes you do*_...and if the light ever goes on in your vehicle you still have brakes but you lost the anti-skid feature that we no longer need to pump the brake to keep control, the computer brain sensors do it for you...
If the ABS light illuminates, _*get it fixed!!!
🐴*..._


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Most even basic trailer brake controllers have a sensor that detects deceleration of the towing vehicle and applies a proportional braking to the trailer. When I was towing a pickup with my RV that also worked with the pickup. It was adjustable on thee % braking sent to the trailer or towed vehicle. Plus a lever that could be used to fully activate it.

A friends new pickup was so advanced that it would actually apply braking at just the right time to stop a sway. Incredible what AI can do.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I turned off the _front collision avoidance_ on my new vehicle. Completely different than anti-lock brakes and it would be dangerous with a trailer. 

You can't get one without it, it seems. I couldn't find a 2021 model without that, anyway. But you can turn it off.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

boots said:


> I turned off the _front collision avoidance_ on my new vehicle. Completely different than anti-lock brakes and it would be dangerous with a trailer.


Yes, that's what I meant, front collision avoidance. Good to know you can just turn it off.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Doubt I'll live long enough to afford a 2021 model. Did not know about collision avoidance systems. Found a few sites that say they adapt. If I won the lottery, I'd talk to the dealer about that.

*Trailer Safety: Collision Avoidance Adapts for Towing*
Collision avoidance technologies also help keep drivers safe while towing. For instance, Ford adapted its Blind Spot Information System (BLIS) to include the trailer being towed. The BLIS monitors for vehicles in your blind spots, even when towing.

The Ram 3500 dual rear wheel pickup includes specifically designed sensors to cover the added width of dual rear wheels, giving a wider span of coverage when backing up with limited view.





__





StackPath






www.forconstructionpros.com


----------

